# Magicshine mj 900 helmet mount?



## brncr6 (May 15, 2014)

Anybody have any mount ideas for the magicshine mj 900? Can't find any thing that's sold for it online.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

It's just a basic band mount, just do a Google search for bike light helmet mount. It'll be a roundish piece of plastic on a plate with Velcro or flexible straps.

Action led lights likely has something that will work well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Could probably convert it to GoPro mounting. I've not done an adapter for the 900 series Magicshines yet. Need to get some measurements from the factory mount and base of the light. I think all the 900 series except for the 908 use the same mount. I know the 908 won't work within my standard size range of adapters but the other 900 series lights use a smaller mount. Once I get measurements, I'll design an adapter and machine a batch.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Have a look at the collection here: https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/helmet-mount and choose the one you prefer.

Tim


----------



## brncr6 (May 15, 2014)

Awesome thanks guys, appreciate the help.
Going to try the Gemini. Trying to get into doing some nightriding with out spending a lot $.


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello Vancbiker. Did you ever create GoPro mounts for the MJ-900? I'd be interested as I am going to purchase the light. Amazon just dropped the price to $54.99 from $59.99 too.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Not yet. I did get someone to send me some pictures of the base of the MJ900 with the factory mount removed. The light has a curved mounting surface with an integral locating post in the curve as part of the housing casting. Until I can get someone to send me one to measure and test fit, it will not be possible to make a good adapter.


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok, thanks. GoPro mounts are very useful. I custom made one for my Jetbeam ST Cycler flashlight. It works great. Hopefully someone will come along and send you one. I'll be visiting this lighting forum often and will keep a heads up.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

If anyone with an MJ900 through MJ906 would send me their light to measure and test fit, they will get a free GoPro adapter out of the deal.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

If you stick a GoPro quick release mount to your helmet, you can use this adapter I created for band based lights.










https://www.shapeways.com/product/5W2RA7R2K/gopro-quick-relase-bar-light-adapter


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Vancbiker said:


> If anyone with an MJ900 through MJ906 would send me their light to measure and test fit, they will get a free GoPro adapter out of the deal.


I've got one coming to me for design of a GoPro adapter. Probably in about 3-4 days, I'll have GoPro adapters for the MJ900-MJ906 range. I'll start a new thread when they become available.

The MJ908 will not be able to use the same version. It has a different mounting surface than the rest of the MJ900 series


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I now have GoPro adapters for the MJ900, MJ902, and MJ906 lights.

Thanks to MTBR forum member JPHI for sending me his light to use for design and prototyping! :thumbsup:























Replaces the rubber band mount and uses the factory screw from the rubber band mount to attach the adapter to the light body.

I am having a little trouble with the outfit that hosts my website so these won't show up there until I get that sorted out. PM or e-mail kevinb at pacifier dot com for information.


----------

